# Spinning - Keeping your wheel up to spin.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope this works. It is from the Woolery. Thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Great information. Thanks.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Yes I got that too, good information.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

And please don't forget to clean the oriface regularly especially if using raw fleece. I've seen wheels so clogged they need attacking with WD40 and steel wool before they are shiny and smooth again.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks. Great info. And about the orafice spinningmary


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I just got it from a Woolery email and did a quick look at it. Looks like some good info.


----------

